# Kreatives Loch



## cycovery (25. Oktober 2004)

Hiho . . . Hab mal ne nicht maxspeziefische frage an euch . . .
Bei mir schwankt es sehr stark, ob ich was mit max zustande bringe oder nicht . . . Entweder es geht superleicht und kommt richtig gut, oder ich krieg rein gar nichts zustande (gleiches gilt bei mir auch beim Zeichnen und allen andern kreativen Dingen) . . . Ich hab nicht gross Einfluss auf diesen Zustand - aber wenn ich in so nem Loch bin, geh ich meistens entweder Duschen (ja da kommen mir halt die besten Ideen *g*) oder spiele Games wie Myst oder Resident Evil - einfach solche, die ich persönlich sehr schön gestaltet finde - oder ich les ein paar bücher über max oder übers Zeichnen um halt n bisschen Theorie zu "büffeln". . .

Wollte mal ganz allgemein Fragen, ob ihr auch solche "Phasen" habt und wenn ja, was macht ihr dann?


----------



## da_Dj (25. Oktober 2004)

Ja natürlich, habe ab und an auch 'ne "Blockade". Was hilft? Ablenkung, eventuelle mal raus, schönen Film gucken oder einfach solange auf PS schauen bis entweder die Augen brennen oder mir doch noch 'ne Idee kommt, je nachdem


----------



## Cecile Etter (25. Oktober 2004)

Blockade :und wie ich die kenn!
betrifft bei mir aber vor Allem die Wissensluecken,die zu einem riesigen gaehnenden Loch werden.Noch mehr lesen hilft dann gar nichts.Entweder auch rausgehen oder einfach rumspielen (dabei entstehen die schoensten Bildchen) oder ein Schach spielen mit der Option ''betrunken'' oder ''Damentod''  =schoenes Gefuehl,diesen Compi mal besiegt zu haben.Schlafen gehen.
freundlichen Gruss cecile


----------

